# Disney World, every pipe smoking dad's nightmare!



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Heading to Orlando next week, I hear ol' Mickey is a rabid anti-smoker now. "Designated" smoking spots only, probably next to dumpsters and mouse leftovers.

Any advice from survivors of trips to the magic kingdom?



RJ


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

They have designated spots to smoke, but I doubt if you would want to sit there for a pipe.If you are staying on the property, they did allow smoking in common areas outside the rooms. You may consider taking some small cigars for smoking while inside the parks.
Kind of ironical, since Disney used to have a tobacco shop. The even sold pipes.
Ken


----------



## Mandrakespain (Nov 22, 2007)

I was there November 2006, and smoked cigars with no problems in the open-air smoking designated areas, and there are enough of them to have any necessities covered. I know because I went with all the family (we were 16, try to get a table for 16 in a Disney restaurant...), and at least 7 of them needed to try every single one of them every hour!

Smoking a pipe should not be a problem, I think, unless place is very packed...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I was just there last week. I concur that there was no problem smoking cigars in " common areas ". There is always the Sosa Family shop in downtown Disney. They have a nice selection of cigars and such. 
I stayed at the Coronado Springs and in the evenings I would take a cigar and sit or walk around the lake with no one bothering me.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't remember which resort I stayed in but it had an open air bar near the pool area and I smoked cigars there every night. As did several other patrons.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Give Mickey the benefit of the doubt - as mentioned there is a very nice B&M in Downtown Disney and you can smoke in all the common areas of the hotels, outside in Downtown Disney and in the spots set aside in the Parks.

Make sure you visit Corona - its a quick trip down the road and well worth it!

Enjoy brother! Disney is awesome!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

My advice: Leave the pipes at home and thank G-d that you're not an addicted nicotine fiend who will suffer the entire trip searching for the designated areas. They're like musical chairs... they keep taking one away...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

On a side note, thinking you might get a smirk out of this. I was at the local antique store last month looking for estate pipes and came across an empty cigar box from the Magic Kingdom, complete with official markings. Looks like it held about 3-4 coronas. 

Perhaps I will drop by and see if it is still there. Maybe publish a photo of it as a reminder.

-Richard


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, sneaking off to Sosa's may work for one evening (sorry dear, took the wrong bus!) but wifey catches on quick. Must put foot down and allocate the "smoke hour" (or, "I need a nap honey") into the daily schedule.



RJ


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> On a side note, thinking you might get a smirk out of this. I was at the local antique store last month looking for estate pipes and came across an empty cigar box from the Magic Kingdom, complete with official markings. Looks like it held about 3-4 coronas.
> 
> Perhaps I will drop by and see if it is still there. Maybe publish a photo of it as a reminder.
> 
> -Richard


A little Google'ing turns up a picture of Walt Disney smoking his Camel.
http://davidharsanyi.com/blog/2007/07/
fourth article down the page.

And there's Popeye (maybe not a Disney toon) ... wonder if they booted him outside into the "designated" area too? :w

RJ


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> Heading to Orlando next week, I hear ol' Mickey is a rabid anti-smoker now. "Designated" smoking spots only, probably next to dumpsters and mouse leftovers.
> 
> Any advice from survivors of trips to the magic kingdom?
> 
> RJ


I have season passes and when you enter the park, you will get a guide map with the smoking areas. There is one behind the castle.

Gimme a pm if you are headed to Corona and maybe we can herf.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

floydpink said:


> I have season passes and when you enter the park, you will get a guide map with the smoking areas. There is one behind the castle.
> 
> Gimme a pm if you are headed to Corona and maybe we can herf.


Thanks, will keep it in mind. I glanced at the "must see" list the wife is preparing - I doubt if I can squeeze time for a cup of coffee in there! Too much to see, I'll probably be dancing like :chk


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

A quick update - I have returned after surviving Mickey Land. Also survived tornadoes through the Carolinas/GA on the way down, and the ice storm up here on the way back. Sheesh. Bad season to drive to FL!

I really didn't get much time to enjoy the weather smoking my pipe(s) - only got to sneak out for a nightly bowl after the girls were snoring. Wife had a lunatic schedule planned and we were zipping around from dawn till late.

There were quite a few "designated" smoking areas in all the parks, in case anyone else is heading out there. They are almost never in the same spot marked on the map - but I think I figured out the reason for that. Their smoking area is marked by two trash cans with integrated ashtrays on top, and a sign that states "Smoking Permitted in the immediate vicinity" - so you are expected to stay within its boundaries. The default locations were crap, no benches/shade. Apparently some smart smokers simply pushed the two boundary trash/ash cans to a better location 

Only saw one cigar smoker who was walking around, and one pipe smoker who was a grouchy elderly southern gentleman - I had a hard time understanding him. "Yar gnar snarg", no doubt he didn't speak any Yankee either - so I left him alone.

Now, what do I do with all this snow in my yard?



RJ


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Glad you were able to survive. I was down there the last week before the ban so I made sure to stick it to the man as much as I could and sit outside my room or by the pool every night and smoke a cigar. Dang bans!


----------

